# Wooden Marble Machine - you gotta see this



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*I found this Wooden Marble Machine.

I see absolutely no point to building this . . . besides being able to do it. Its looks really fun.

All I can say is wow.*


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Some one with way to much time on his hands. great job
Chuck


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks pretty cool to me!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

That's is way cool. There's a fair amount of craftsmanship in the building and a respectable amount of engineering as well. And, best of all, it would keep my grandkids busy for hours.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

That's pretty impressive.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Is that Willy Wonka's marble factory?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I will build one tomorrow for tomorrow never comes.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

"I see absolutely no point to building this . . . besides being able to do it."

I think you have your answer. I thought it was cool, maybe he did not need another end table


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I have to agree it is very cool


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

invite this guy to LUMBER JOCKS…very cool…like grumpy said…I am building mine tomorrow…


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

hehe. Very cool. I wish that I could see it up close. It's hard to get into prespective how everything works from the video.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello, Rube Goldberg!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

this looks like something GaryK would make!!!!


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

Only one word, Eloquent.


----------



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

Now that's cool!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Very cool. I wonder how many hours went into making it?


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

YEP way TOOOOOO much time on his or her hands, Was this made in a jail woodshop?


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

That Thing just rocks…..... What a way to keep the kids ocupied…. Just awesome.


----------

